# Living in Manhattan? Any money saving ideas?



## drofluf (Sep 6, 2008)

OK. Here's the story. Posted to Manhattan. Paid in Sterling (30% devaluation since we agreed to the deal - which is apparently lousy according to both our expat friends and locals)

Upshot is I NEED TO FIND CHEAPER FOOD than my local supermarkets.

Anyone with any ideas? Local communities where you can buy reasonably priced groceries? (we're in Midtown East - but can travel!)

We have 'moneysaving expert dot co dot uk" at home. Is there anything similar for NYC? If not - why hasn't someone thought of it?

Please do NOT post if you're just going to say "Manhattan IS expensive" There are always options I think.

Thanks very much and have a glorious day..


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Drive over Queensboro bridge to Costco in Long Island City. That is if you have the space to store big quantiites. Even if you don't you'll still save on meat, poultry, cheese.


----------



## drofluf (Sep 6, 2008)

*thanks*

]Drive over Queensboro bridge to Costco in Long Island City. That is if you have the space to store big quantiites. Even if you don't you'll still save on meat, poultry, cheese.[/QUOTE]


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

While you're at it might as well go to Astoria for fresh fish and even grocery store prices are much lower there too. Also good restaurants lower prices. I think I am not suppose to mention names as it's consider advertising.


----------



## drofluf (Sep 6, 2008)

*thanks again .... And God bless the free market!*

I have been told that Manhattan does not want bargain grocery stores. For goodness sake - they even have them within half a mile of Fortnum and Mason, and Harrods! What's the problem? I'm working on a letter to Mr President.

Thanks very much. I've found the veg and fruit sellers on the street great value - and I'm hoping that when the season starts Union Square Market will get better value (and beef is still cheap here - along with some fish which I assume is fished not far away)

We're not 'on our uppers' as my mother would say, but I'd rather spend our money traveling around New England or somewhere whilst we're over, than on £10.00 jars of Nes(well known brand of hot drink - which I can pick up at Sains or Tes at home at 2 for £6! Makes Waitr and M&S look Cheapo!)

Thanks very much. In this climate we can't be the only ones with reduced ex-pat deals???? Are we????


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Like I said, I am assuming you have a car since you said you can travel, drive over the Queensboro to Astoria. Titan Greek market on 30th str past 30th avenue. You'll get original European Nes- because there is also a Mexican version which tastes completely different and will only set you back $2. The European version is I think about $5. Union Square has excellent fresh produce but is not inexpensive. After Titan walk over to 30th Avenue there are a couple of fruit and veg places, what you don't see you have to ask as they keep a lot of stuff in the back. There is also a fish place on the corner- much much cheaper than Manhattan and big selection. I did not shop there very much but it is convenient and fresh. Not all fish are local you have to ask. The smaller porgies are usually local from LI. Some stuff is imported from Europe and some of those are farm raised.

Yes I guess beef is cheaper than in Europe and actually tastes good. We're in Cyprus and meat doesn't taste that good and actually has a smell to it.

Even when we lived in Manhattan and then Brooklyn we would drive to do our shopping there. Of course in Manhattan you'll meet a lot of Manhattan snobs who would rather die than cross a bridge; funnily enough some of them were born and raised in NJ.

Also while in Astoria go to one of the cafes for a Nes or a Frappe or one of the restaurants- they are cheaper too.


----------



## drofluf (Sep 6, 2008)

*Bet the weather is better in Cyprus!*

Thanks for all that and taking the time!
We don't have our own car - but a colleague has offered to lend us one/come with us (over the bridge - sounds like London people who have to live NOrth of the river - we live South!) And I'm investigating buses which I have time to do when my son is at school.
All the best from a rainy, thundery Manhattan where I, like all ex pats everywhere, am struggling with all these cultural differences ... but it is,  despite the frustrations, an amazing city.




Like I said, I am assuming you have a car since you said you can travel, drive over the Queensboro to Astoria. Titan Greek market on 30th str past 30th avenue. You'll get original European Nes- because there is also a Mexican version which tastes completely different and will only set you back $2. The European version is I think about $5. Union Square has excellent fresh produce but is not inexpensive. After Titan walk over to 30th Avenue there are a couple of fruit and veg places, what you don't see you have to ask as they keep a lot of stuff in the back. There is also a fish place on the corner- much much cheaper than Manhattan and big selection. I did not shop there very much but it is convenient and fresh. Not all fish are local you have to ask. The smaller porgies are usually local from LI. Some stuff is imported from Europe and some of those are farm raised.

Yes I guess beef is cheaper than in Europe and actually tastes good. We're in Cyprus and meat doesn't taste that good and actually has a smell to it.

Even when we lived in Manhattan and then Brooklyn we would drive to do our shopping there. Of course in Manhattan you'll meet a lot of Manhattan snobs who would rather die than cross a bridge; funnily enough some of them were born and raised in NJ.

Also while in Astoria go to one of the cafes for a Nes or a Frappe or one of the restaurants- they are cheaper too.[/QUOTE]


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

You can take the N or W train then. There is also zip car. All our friends who didn't have cars would use them.

The weather is one thing I do not miss. We're in t-shirts over here. All winter long people were telling us we should go to the mountains to see the snow. It will be a long time before I would want to see more snow.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Ah! I had another thought. Chinatown- much much cheaper than anywhere else. No Nes though I am afraid, just that tea with the beads.


----------

